# Miss Sophie



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I have been sailing for the past 6 years or so. The last 2 years on a Jeanneau Sunshine 38. Previously a first 305. I have been browsing the site for the past weeks and became almost addicted. I sail in Malta and sometimes up to Sicily, I race in the club races on my boat and do the occasional national race aboard a friend's boat.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

I've done a lot of racing on board a Jeanneau Sunshine 34. Great boat - it was a monster downwind with an oversized chute. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

very nice! welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great pictures and welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I sailed from Malta to Sicily, wonderful cruising area, welcome aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*very good looking boat








*


----------



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

Dear all, thanks for the welcome, Nolaracing -I have never tried a chute on this boat but have just ordered one which should arrive in a couple of weeks, thanks again.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

It's good to have you with us.

Malta seems like a cool place. My father spent a bit of time there. It seemed very nautical.


----------



## Mikelivingstone (Apr 16, 2008)

I got my chute at last, I tried it out yesterday in about 2knts of wind. It provided alot of shade I'll try again when the wind is fresher. Mike


----------

